# Compatibility? Threadfin rainbows and female betta.



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

I currently have a 10 gal tank but there is only 1 female betta in it. Do you think it would be ok if I were to put it in my other 10 gallon planted tank with my 5 threadfin rainbows? That is all that is currently in the tank (besides snails).

I just don't want to try it and when the lights go on the next morning, all the rainbows are now no-fin rainbows. 

Also, I suppose a male betta would be out of the question with those same rainbows? Not together with the female in the tank, but as another option.

Marcus


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

well threadfins wont go in a 10g they need a larger tank so NO


----------



## bomb- (Jan 30, 2007)

5 threadfin rainbows in a 10 gallon? :chair:


----------



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

Alright, before everybody goes off the deep end with the "tank is too small" bashing, it isn't like I didn't research this.

7 of the 8 sites that I could find tank suggestions for them listed 10 gallons minimum for these fish to thrive in. The other one suggested a 20 gallon. These are not large super fast fish if you have ever seen/kept them, unlike most of the other rainbows. Water quality has never been an issue, although maybe another fish would put it over the top? These fish are supposed to be sensitive to bad water quality and fairly difficult to keep, but they have been thriving for the 3 months that I have had them. 

So, does anybody have real keeping experience why I shouldn't be keeping them in a 10 gallon?

Anybody have an opinion about my initial question?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't think a female betta will really attack your fish. I haven't kept rainbows before but I have kept a lot of female bettas and whilst they squabble amongst themselves I've never had a female kill another female or any other fish. If she's going to be the Alpha Female type and have a go at them you will see it almost immediately when you put her in. Do it at a time when you have the chance to observe their interaction with each other..don't just drop her in there and go to bed. If you see her going for the rainbows in anyway that is more than just inquisitiveness grab your net and take her out. Personally I don't think you will have a problem with a female, but you definitely would with a male Betta. 

Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

Threadfins are pretty small so 5 of them in a 10g is ok IMO. I'd definitely try it with the female betta. Maybe turn the lights out when you add her and then just observe for a few mins. Then turn them back on and observe, just to be sure she's not going to get nippy. I think it will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

threadfins need a larger tank to ahve some room!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

They only get about 1.5" and aren't terribly active like other types of Rainbows.  Its almost like putting tetras in a 10g....people do it all the time.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree with Kristin. I don't see any issue with keeping the threadfin rainbows in a 10 gallon. They are very small fish and if they are active, feeding well, displaying good colors and water quality is good, then I don't see where there would be any problem.

In terms of adding a female betta in the mix, again I agree with Kristin. Male bettas tend to be unpredictable with other tankmates, but female bettas, as long as they aren't being put with other female bettas are, in my opinion, great tankmates. Furthermore, with the betta being added after the rainbows, there is even less of a chance of problems because the betta won't have established the tank as "her territory". As Kristin said, you will notice right away if there is going to be any problems. Bettas are not one to be peaceful then suddenly turn, in my experience, so you should be good with a little observation. Additionally, if it doesn't work, you can simply move the female back where she came from.  

Please keep us posted on how it works.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

i would go for it. def. not with a male like others have said but a female should be fine. the rainbows should be fine as well. if they look cramped at all, upgrade to a 15 or 20. if you get a 20 i would prolly get a few more of them. not much looks better than a school of rainbows, espically threadfins. do you have any pics of them? you should try breeding them. that would be cool


----------



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I did go ahead and put the betta in with the threadfins. She does not even bother to look at them. The rainbows all tend to stay in a clump now while swimming around the tank. Hopefully they will get more comfortable around the larger fish and act like they did before. I think they will get a little better, since when I added the betta they clumped together in a corner of the tank under a bunch of plants and didn't move, so there is progress being made.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm glad to hear it's going well so far. Keep us posted.


----------

